# Midwest breeder breeding pet/therapy dog type (prefer 16 months or older))



## kcmetric (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm looking for a midwest breeder that produces GSDs for fit for therapy dog work/with softer temperaments than the breeders that are producing dogs that routinely go into personal protection or bite sports.

I am actually looking for a more mature dog of at least 16 months... I prefer a dog that isn't older than 3 years. Obviously the breeders you suggest may not have the age I'm looking for, but maybe they'll know of one or something...

Thanks!

P. S.: I see the other midwest thread (and others) but a lot are looking for dogs with tougher temperaments than I am. Or a lot of the posts seem to have disappeared.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I can recommend Chris and Gail Smith in Wauconda, IL - Chimanes German Shepherds. They breed AKC showlines and my first GSDs were from them. They have nice, even temperaments!! And, they are RESPONSIBLE breeders and sometimes have older dogs available (returned for whatever reasons). They will be 100% honest with you!!

Here's my gang from them - 










The Cocker was not from them.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice gang you have Lauri.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Lovely dogs!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Royalair in Grinnell Iowa breeds dogs which are eminently suited to therapy & service work. Her GSDs are over sized. IF that doesn't bother you it would be worth your while to contact her. I actually met with her years before I actually got a dog from her. (A stray Husky needed a home & delayed plans to get a GSD). There was never any pressure from her to get one of her pups. (Lol, one side effect of success is that the seller isn't hungry or desparate for 'new' business.)

I've gotten a pup from her & 2 adults. I've been very happy in my dealings with Robin of Royalair & supremely happy with her dogs. My next GSD will most likely be another pup & it will almost certainly be another Royalair GSD.

Doc, a member on the board, is also well worth contacting. I don't think he sells adults very oiften but he might know suitable breeders that do.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Look at this page and see if any interest you. 

Austerlitz German Shepherd Dogs: Available Young, Retired and Rescued Dogs


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Mountain High Service Dogs in Colorado. I interviewed the trainer for a local publication. They placed and trained a gsd as a seizure alert dog for a young girl in our area. They raise some dogs but they also import and use breeders to find suitable dogs. They are trained for your needs and certified with you through further training. I would start here. GSD's were her favorite but they also worked with other breeds.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

sourdough44 said:


> Nice gang you have Lauri.


Thanks! That was my original pack. The four GSDs were all from Gail Smith at Chimanes. The Cocker was a from a show breeder.

Now I have one GSD, a Corgi mix and 6 Chinese Cresteds!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You can also look at Tidmores Rising Star in Oklahoma. She actually has a 9 month old female that she had held back for herself that she decided to place. Olga is a doll and very sweet. I think she would do well in therapy work from what I have seen of her. This breeder has several dogs in therapy work. You would need to check out her outside stars page and past litters. 


http://gsdnet.org

Here is Olga's page:

http://gsdnet.org/available/

My Mayhem came from here.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Have you looked into a rescue? They will have dogs of all ages and temperament. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcmetric (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks all .

I'll look into your recommendations and keep everyone posted.


----------



## Dawn A (Mar 27, 2017)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I can recommend Chris and Gail Smith in Wauconda, IL - Chimanes German Shepherds. They breed AKC showlines and my first GSDs were from them. They have nice, even temperaments!! And, they are RESPONSIBLE breeders and sometimes have older dogs available (returned for whatever reasons). They will be 100% honest with you!!
> 
> Here's my gang from them -
> 
> ...



I came across your post searching for info on Chris and Gail Smith. Noticing this post is a few years old, haha
We are going to 'look' at their puppies on Saturday! We are in Lake Zurich, glad they are super close and recommended.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what do people understand "therapy dog" to be ?

is it emotional support or does the dog actually have to take on tasks?


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

Zombie post....


----------

